# Tan or No Tan?



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Just wanting opinions...I was thinking about getting a tan(though I always said I never would)...but in some of my recent pics I look kinda tan...and I like the way I look better in them. I never thought a tan would suit me much before but...now I do think so. But I just want to know what most people think look better, in general. :stu


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like tan on girls


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Natural skin color is the best.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

Pale...Looks better on the ladies...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Tan - not too much, just enough color.

For me, I don't want to look like I have had the flu for weeks. :no


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm ghostly pale. :b Probably paler than a ghost. :b I'm whiter than most people that are pale.
Looks like the poll's about tied so far though. :con


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I don't care either way.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Pale! it goes better with your "look" i think :yes


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It depends on the girl. Almost all look good pale, a few look better with a tan (with no tan lines  ).

Maybe you can try the spray on fake tanning stuff to see how it looks, but don't over do it (with a real or fake tan that is).


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm starting to get a nice greenish looking tan from the radiation coming off my PC monitor


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Your near skin cancer looks aren't giving me a boner, baby. The more obvious it is that a girl tans, the more I am not into her. It means she is prepared for the bar scene here, which I am totally not into.


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

When you say get a tan do you mean fake bake? A little natural color from being out in the sun (using sunblock) always looks better than a fake tan.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Tan or No Tan?*



Kimberly69 said:


> When you say get a tan do you mean fake bake? A little natural color from being out in the sun (using sunblock) always looks better than a fake tan.


Yeah, fake tan is no good. And if you go to a solarium please _please _do not overdo it. The girls at my High School prom were, more often that not, a ghastly bright pink :no


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

I prefer no tan, but the only really bad look is the unnatural over-tan.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm very self-conscious about my corpse-like pale skin, so I am in full support of tanning.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: re: Tan or No Tan?*



Classified said:


> Maybe you can try the spray on fake tanning stuff to see how it looks, but don't over do it (with a real or fake tan that is).


 :no I tried that stuff before...a few times...and a few different kinds/brands...eww, it all made me streaky...I'll stay pale before I'll use those self-tanning lotions. I just look weird with those. And I dont have the money to waste on getting a professional sprayed-on tan that only lasts like a week at the most.



Kimberly69 said:


> When you say get a tan do you mean fake bake? A little natural color from being out in the sun (using sunblock) always looks better than a fake tan.


I would probably get a fake one(I'm not an outdoor person & I would just end up with 500 bug bites if I sat out in the sun) but I wouldn't over-do it. I don't like the orangey fake look.


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

Doesn't matter.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

pale > natural tan > fake bake

NOTHING looks worse than a synthetic tan. And it's very difficult to not overdo it. You either look light orange or dark orange but orange never the less.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Hahahaha. When I was in highschool, there was a girl that showed up to class one day looking like a hotdog. She went to a tanning booth and stayed in it about twice as long as you're supposed to. It amuses me because she used to kinda fake flirt with me (more to tease / make fun of me, not in a serious way).

But anyway, pale or a natural tan is fine. Being pale looks a lot better on a woman than a guy, in my opinion. I always look like an albino every spring after surviving the harsh Canadian winters. :lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Jack White is pale as fook with dark hair which makes him look so delicious and I want to do him. Anyway...

Shauna, I love your natural color, it suits you.

In general, it depends on the person. Some people look good with it...as long as they don't go overboard.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I like how a tan looks but I dont tan and havent for years. Its terrible for your skin. A tan fades, wrinkles dont. Who wants to get premature aging of your skin??? :afr


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

I tan easily tho. If i went outside for like 5 minutes i'd come back inside black. It's the italian in me.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Tan or No Tan?*



Strange Religion said:


> fook


Seriously, never do this again.

As to the topic question, I am indifferent.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm always well tanned, due to my constant jogging. Make sure to apply spf15 lotion or higher. I do have tan lines under my head sweat band, sleeveless tees, neon thigh jogging shorts, and knee socks, but I only uncover those areas in the privacy of home, where I'm finally free of the prying eyes of wanton housewives and desperate co-eds. Please tell them, as always, "I'm a male model, not a male prostitute." The sun is calling, but I've misplaced my sneakers. And where the **** is my wallet? Anyway, I carry a few bucks in my socks, so I'm set for bottled water, and lotion. Lots of lotion.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I've always disliked the seriously tanned look. But if it happens, it happens. I'm basically just against going to a tanning booth, or purposely laying out in the sun to get a tan. Skin cancer is not a fashion statement.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Tan or No Tan?*



Vincenzo said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > fook
> ...


Sorry... t


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: re: Tan or No Tan?*



Soul666 said:


> Vincenzo said:
> 
> 
> > Strange Religion said:
> ...


Banned.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Tan or No Tan?*



Mercurochrome said:


> Soul666 said:
> 
> 
> > Vincenzo said:
> ...


...


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Wow. It let you say "****." How'd that happen?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Soul666, I'm known to misquote people, so you never actually said ****, I said **** in my misquoting of you. Its in my grand mission to get myself censored off of the board.


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Tan or No Tan?*



Mercurochrome said:


> Soul666, I'm known to misquote people, so you never actually said ****, I said **** in my misquoting of you. Its in my grand mission to get myself censored off of the board.


 :haha ...It is easy get past the "*Profanity Filter*"...

I didn't want this Topic too get Locked...Is what I was getting at... ops

I won't Lie...You didnt Misquote Me...


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Teach me?


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't think you need a tan you look fine... 

**** Finaly found the color from source Im slow...


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Tan or No Tan?*



Vincenzo said:


> Strange Religion said:
> 
> 
> > fook
> ...


What are you gonna do about it? 

Don't be so anal.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow, how do my threads always end up getting way off topic? :haha 
Anyway thanks for the replies & the votes, everybody. :b


----------



## GTI79 (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Tan or No Tan?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> Wow, how do my threads always end up getting way off topic? :haha


Trouble maker :mum

:b :b

but staying on topic I voted pale, Looking at your Myspace pics I think it fits you better.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

lollerskates.
A mod will be here soon to destroy our fun


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.kfilmu.net/obrazky/herci/cat ... -jones.jpg
http://www.jurgita.com/images_new/model ... 163490.jpg

After thinking about it some more, there are some girls with dark hair that look good with a tan. They would probably look fine whatever skin color they have though.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Tan or No Tan?*



sonya99 said:


> I prefer no tan, but the only really bad look is the unnatural over-tan.


Yeah, tanning is natural. Almost everybody _gets _ tan, but I never got why it's supposed to be hot or something and there are a zillion tanning salons. No white person is tan in the middle of winter. More often than not they just look funny.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't like a tan on myself - i would never fuss around with any fake junk and laying out in the sun :fall **** off! And i guess i am just used to how i look with paler skin - it's me.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I prefer girls with less of a tan.
I picked either/depends. A little tan goes a long way. A lot makes a girl look like a well done piece of bacon.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I guess I like a little tan, but don't overdo it. Thosepeople who look like they have over tanned, and look fakey, their skin is kind of yuck, unnatural.


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

Without. 

Tanned girls look like chavs.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

"Tanned girls look like chavs."

...and you certainly don't want to look like that. hahaha


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

Damn straight  no chavs please.



ilikemyself said:


> Wow. It let you say "@#%$." How'd that happen?


 :lol It's VERY easy, but....errrmm.....best not say too much :b


----------



## Sopho (Jul 4, 2007)

I like girls with pale skin.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I posted this forever ago but I think I've decided to do it... get a tan that is.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Tan or No Tan?*



Little Miss Scare-All said:


> I posted this forever ago but I think I've decided to do it... get a tan that is.


Yeah, you should go for it. Let us know how it looks. My gym has a tanning area, so I may bake for a while after working out one day. I'm afraid, though.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I'm kinda afraid too...skin cancer & everything. :afr And I've never been in one of those things. 
But then again I'm sure there are people who have never tanned who get skin cancer... I'll just try not to think about it I guess.

I hope I don't have to get in too many times for it to look decent. My mom said she got in about 4 times and was starting to get a good tan, then she quit. At least I just have to go across the road to get in. My aunt has a tanning bed.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

It's not like I have the luxery of actually choosing in real life between pale chicks and tanned chicks, but if I did it wouldn't matter either way since both types can look good to me.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I've been in 3 times so far & still dont really see a difference...but total I've only been in about 20 minutes...in all, in 3 nights. My aunt said I gotta work my way up & not get in for a large period of time starting out, so I don't burn.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey, I was going to tan tomorrow.... did you have to put on any sort of lotion beforehand or some kind of eye protection? 
I'll be using a standing booth and not a bed; I'm not sure what precautions to take.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

yeah, you gotta use eye protection and keep your eyes closed.
and i use some sort of tanning lotion before i get in, that my aunt keeps. i just use her stuff. :b


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I can honestly say I don't care on this one.

Shauna, I'd like to see you with a tan though.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I guess you'll get to in a few weeks. Hopefully I'll be tan by then anyway. :b


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Untanned. I like girls with fair alabaster skin who walk around with umbrellas in the summertime.


----------

